# Does more fat rolls make a sexier woman?



## Big Paulo (Jun 5, 2006)

HOw many of you lovely people out there think that more fat rolls on a woman make the woman sexier... and how many do you think is perfect?


----------



## BaronAaron (Jun 5, 2006)

Think of a basket of warm, fresh rolls at a restaurant...the more, the better!

I'm REALLY into back rolls these days...then there are the ones on the back of the knees...elbow rolls rock......the rear derriere shelf crease can be considered a roll...pass the butter!


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Paulo said:


> HOw many of you lovely people out there think that more fat rolls on a woman make the woman sexier... and how many do you think is perfect?



Rolls help provide the wiggle, jiggle, and the bulge. Three cheers for rolls! But in answer to your question, rolls due make a woman much sexier. The bigger and the more the better. As to the perfect number, obviously there is a different answer for everybody as everybody save identical twins are different.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 5, 2006)

The more fat rolls, the better!


----------



## altered states (Jun 6, 2006)

Back rolls are wonderful, great to bite, but more doesn't necessarily mean better.


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 6, 2006)

... but to me, I don't generally prefer women with enough rolls to pass as a relative of the Michelin Tire man. 

I actually prefer an exaggerated "hourglass" shape with one big tummy roll, and lots of weight in the butt, breasts, legs, etc.

But that said, one of my ex-g/f's had a tummy that I nick-named a "bee-hive belly" because it turned into a stack of rolls resembling a beehive whenever she sat down - and I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 6, 2006)

I absolutely love rolls all over a woman's body... except belly rolls. I absolutely LOVE a big belly, but I tend to be more attracted to when there's just one big, round, hanging roll rather than a kind of "double belly." Not that the "double belly" isn't attractive, I just prefer the single big rolls. Rolls everywhere else are maginificent, however


----------



## Jes (Jun 6, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Back rolls are wonderful, great to bite, but more doesn't necessarily mean better.


Oh man. Between this and the guys wanting to butter up someone's muffin top, the addage that truly good sex is only 1 step away from cannibalism is proven true!

You guys...I'm picturing you all drooling, I have to say it. Drooling and getting the tubs of butter ready.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it all depends on the gal, but then I enjoy lovely gals of many sizes.

I do think rolls are appealing but the girl herself is even better. I like great personalities more than fat bellies, boobs, butts, etc...


Did that make any sense? I've had a long day at work.


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Jun 6, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I think it all depends on the gal, but then I enjoy lovely gals of many sizes.
> 
> I do think rolls are appealing but the girl herself is even better. I like great personalities more than fat bellies, boobs, butts, etc...
> 
> ...


A long day of staring at women at work, apparently.  Dennis, Dennis, Dennis.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...yeah, being in the male minority does have advantages at work.

But then, as a guy, I also have to kill the bugs, unclog the toilets and get stuff off the higher shelves for all these pesky short girls I work with (LOL!)

Just kidding, I get along just fine with my coworkers.


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hmmmm...yeah, being in the male minority does have advantages at work.
> 
> But then, as a guy, I also have to kill the bugs, unclog the toilets and get stuff off the higher shelves for all these pesky short girls I work with (LOL!)
> 
> ...



Hey! I kill bugs! I (luckily) don't have to unclog anything (though I do at home) and...

ok, guilty as charged with the higher shelves thing! In fact, if you're free this afternoon, there's something in the basement I could use your help reaching...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, drat my curse of tallness!

Now I have to go help Jes.  

 
Hugs

Dennis...feeling silly at work


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hey! I kill bugs! I (luckily) don't have to unclog anything (though I do at home) and...
> 
> ok, guilty as charged with the higher shelves thing! In fact, if you're free this afternoon, there's something in the basement I could use your help reaching...



By the way? This is way dirtier than I meant it. I mean, I didn't mean it to be dirty, I just really can't reach some stuff in the basement. And anyway, it's not like Dennis ever comes down South, anyway...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh man. Between this and the guys wanting to butter up someone's muffin top, the addage that truly good sex is only 1 step away from cannibalism is proven true!
> 
> You guys...I'm picturing you all drooling, I have to say it. Drooling and getting the tubs of butter ready.



how about a blind sex test in a tub of butter and a tub of i can't believe it's not butter...could you tell the difference?


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> how about a blind sex test in a tub of butter and a tub of i can't believe it's not butter...could you tell the difference?


It would depend on how good the sex was, naturally!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

Does more hundred dollar bills in a mans wallet make him sexier?..heh


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> You guys...I'm picturing you all drooling, I have to say it. Drooling and getting the tubs of butter ready.



This is kind of odd. But then I had not even heard of the phrase muffin top before this week.



mossystate said:


> Does more hundred dollar bills in a mans wallet make him sexier?..heh



I guess it depends on the woman. Gold diggers like Anna Nicole certainly seem to think so.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, what about biscuits? What about some big ole fluffy, Southern homemade biscuits, with tons of sweet creamy butter, and just a smidge o honey..mmmm!
:kiss2:
Biscuits are just as fun as rolls I'll bet...lol!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

[


I guess it depends on the woman. Gold diggers like Anna Nicole certainly seem to think so.[/QUOTE]

MeOW...*L*...not a fan of ANS..however..seems that some men are beauty diggers...eh..same shit..different flavor.......


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Hey, what about biscuits? What about some big ole fluffy, Southern homemade biscuits, with tons of sweet creamy butter, and just a smidge o honey..mmmm!
> :kiss2:
> Biscuits are just as fun as rolls I'll bet...lol!



tortillas...pita...oh...so many carbs...so little time..lol


----------



## Dj Harlem (Jun 7, 2006)

Depends on how the woman has them swell and jiggle on her body that make her more sexy.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 7, 2006)

mossystate said:


> MeOW...*L*...not a fan of ANS..however..seems that some men are beauty diggers...eh..same shit..different flavor.......



I have yet to find a woman with a ugly guy fetish. So the flavor is not quite the same.

This is not counting gold diggers of course. Which consider a man's level of physical attractiveness being directly proportional to his bank account.

I'm both poor and ugly, not to mention my utter lack of personality, so I'm pretty much out of luck.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have yet to find a woman with a ugly guy fetish. So the flavor is not quite the same.
> 
> This is not counting gold diggers of course. Which consider a man's level of physical attractiveness being directly proportional to his bank account.
> 
> I'm both poor and ugly, not to mention my utter lack of personality, so I'm pretty much out of luck.



Nah...most female gold diggers(interesting how you do not put the qualifier there..heh) do not think the man they are with is physically attractive, if he is indeed a woofer.

And, there are many women who go after 'ugly' men.All I am saying is, men tend to not get the same grief when they go after some very particular attribute or bank account.

And..your picture tells me you just need to eat a lil more..and well..yikes..a makeover is needed!!!..


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 7, 2006)

mossystate said:


> And, there are many women who go after 'ugly' men.



Now that's a damn lie! 

If that were true I'd have more dates. (Oh all right, any dates.) But do I get's the honeys? Nooooooo! They just scream and run away at the first sight of me.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> It would depend on how good the sex was, naturally!!



i'd hope bringing margarine into the equation wouldn't complicate this theory


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have yet to find a woman with a ugly guy fetish. So the flavor is not quite the same.
> 
> This is not counting gold diggers of course. Which consider a man's level of physical attractiveness being directly proportional to his bank account.
> 
> I'm both poor and ugly, not to mention my utter lack of personality, so I'm pretty much out of luck.



*I don't know your financial status (nobody's business anyway), but you are handsome, charming and very intelligent. I should think that makes you a prime target for some very fortunate young Witch.*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Now that's a damn lie!
> 
> If that were true I'd have more dates. (Oh all right, any dates.) But do I get's the honeys? Nooooooo! They just scream and run away at the first sight of me.



*Hang on a minute Jack...I need to roll up the legs of my jeans. It's getting a bit deep.

If you are dateless dear Jack, it may be that you prefer it that way. You are a fine, intelligent young man. And I cannot imagine the honey's not wanting a taste of the Pumpkin King.*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 7, 2006)

Back rolls are the best!




tres huevos said:


> Back rolls are wonderful, great to bite, but more doesn't necessarily mean better.


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Back rolls are the best!


I CAN"T BELIEVE IT"S NOT BUTTER!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 7, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> * And I cannot imagine the honey's not wanting a taste of the Pumpkin King.*



But of course you have to say that about another Witch. It's the rules. I'm pretty sure it's written down somewhere in the Witch's handbook.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 8, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> But of course you have to say that about another Witch. It's the rules. I'm pretty sure it's written down somewhere in the Witch's handbook.




*Mmmm....not really. Maybe I have an outdated copy. But I don't think so.*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 8, 2006)

I personally prefer one big round spherical belly to a lot of little rolls.


----------



## Jes (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I personally prefer one big round spherical belly to a lot of little rolls.


But where do you put the pats of butter, in that case?

confused,
jes


----------



## butch (Jun 8, 2006)

In the belly button, of course. A nice big spherical belly's navel should hold a few pats o' butter with no problem. Think of it like those bread boules that one gets soup in-yummy!


----------



## Jes (Jun 8, 2006)

butch said:


> In the belly button, of course. A nice big spherical belly's navel should hold a few pats o' butter with no problem. Think of it like those bread boules that one gets soup in-yummy!


Look, this is a very serious topic, and if you're not going to treat it as such, I'm going to have to question your entire involvement here!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Hey, what about biscuits? What about some big ole fluffy, Southern homemade biscuits, with tons of sweet creamy butter, and just a smidge o honey..mmmm!
> :kiss2:
> Biscuits are just as fun as rolls I'll bet...lol!



Can we have boysenberry jelly on top of the biscuits?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 8, 2006)

I prefer my rolls lightly grilled with either butter or olive oil on them. Back rolls are _great_, and the boysenberry jelly works fine. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

Fat is just plain sexier. More rolls, or just one big fat roll... *lost train of thought*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Can we have boysenberry jelly on top of the biscuits?



Toppings are optional sugar. You could slather those biscuits with anything your heart desires. :eat2: 
Biscuits, rolls... A bbws body is a veritable feast of yumminess.
Hell, all this talk about rolls and biscuits is makin' me hungry for grits and gravy :kiss2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Now I am getting hungry


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll take Hawaiian Sweet Rolls, hands down, with soft, unsalted butter. It's like sex! (Well, if my memory serves me right...)


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

What's sex?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

When a couple of people rub their genitals together so hard they catch fire, and a baby results from the ashes.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh..you people think genitals have to be rubbed together...but I know that Mr. Clinton did not rub genitals....well..not together.... ...so...I can say I have had sex in the last....decade....wheeeeee(sorry chippy)

I want fresh bread...out of the oven..warm...butter...orange juice...and maybe a few strips of bacon....I might have sex with someone, if they offered that to me...RIGHT NOW


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd have sex with someone for a BLT with Miracle Whip right now!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'd have sex with someone for a BLT with Miracle Whip right now!



:eat2: My kind of girl!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm just happy I'm not the only Miracle Whip Lover here!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm just happy I'm not the only Miracle Whip Lover here!


I love it on saltines..lol..I'm weird


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

MIRACLE WHIP????!!!????

The only miraculous thing about it is that more people do not feel it moving up their food pipe and out their mouths!!!!


  

weird ass people


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh, but when it's cold it's just so tangy and creamy and good. Like Misty said, it's the perfect carb compliment!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

You had me at BLT..then you lost me....may I introduce you to my friend.....




MAYO


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I don't like mayo. It's oily and icky and bland and oh-so-ugh.


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know why, but the mixture of silliness and food and sex is really making me hungry and a bit aroused. Do you think Miracle Whip can help that? I mean, the name of the product alone seems more appropriate for a sex shop, not the condiment aisle. Although one imagines the perfect store would have the condiment aisle next to the sexual toys aisle, I still don't see how Miracle Whip can help me out here.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

Can't hurt, I s'pose.


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> MIRACLE WHIP????!!!????
> 
> The only miraculous thing about it is that more people do not feel it moving up their food pipe and out their mouths!!!!
> 
> ...


oh my god. that AND mayo. and on crackers? Misty! You're....foul. I'm sorry, you are. I know that's a personal attack, but I believe I'm justified.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> You had me at BLT..then you lost me....may I introduce you to my friend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOoooo Mayo is nice to... I'd take a BLT both ways please, toasted. :eat2: I still enjoy the tangy zip of Miracle Whip once in a while...and it's got Whip in the title. I love that!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Let's put a layer of both mayo AND miracle whip down on a piece of plastic....and..then.......get a bunch of.....FAT..





































ADMIRERS..and...watch them wrestle.......


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Let's put a layer of both mayo AND miracle whip down



I hate, hate, *HATE* mayo and miracle whip. Just the sight and smell of it makes me queazy.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Let's put a layer of both mayo AND miracle whip down on a piece of plastic....and..then.......get a bunch of.....FAT..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH I'd watch...but I'd be dying to dive in! :wubu: I love wrestling!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I hate, hate, *HATE* mayo and miracle whip. Just the sight and smell of it makes me queazy.



Aww well none for you then young man. Do you like butter?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I hate, hate, *HATE* mayo and miracle whip. Just the sight and smell of it makes me queazy.



Then..what the fuck do you put on a BLT??!!??...and do not tell me you hate bacon...I might weep!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 9, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Do you like butter?



Not really.



mossystate said:


> Then..what the fuck do you put on a BLT??!!??



I don't like those. I think they are nasty.


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like those. I think they are nasty.


Why does one need to put anything on them?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

Damn, Jack, what do you eat, boy? (Note: I'm in the process of eating a burger so huge God wants to backhand me for my gluttony. I ate the fries and most of the shake in the car, but I'm so much less hateful when I've had a meal.)


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

*sigh*

Anyone for back rolls?  






*giggles*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 9, 2006)

*Sticks hand WAY WAY WAY up in the air*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> *Sticks hand WAY WAY WAY up in the air*


:wubu:
Awww Bunny!
I'd give them to _*you*_ everyday if I could,
but you know that. :kiss2:


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, personally, I do tend to like a lot of fat rolls...
To go into example for the opposite, however, Stacie has an absolutely gorgeous tummy. But, there aren't any rolls at all on her stomach, on the front that is. Yes, she has rolls on her side, but her gut is enormously round. Which, I know many of you will agree, she has "an absolutely gorgeous tummy". 
As well as Sable. She does have one or two more than Stacie, but she's a very large, and very gorgeous woman herself. Now if you compare them to Heather, or Gaining Goddess, I'm sure the same people (maybe not exactly the same people though) would agree that they are just as sexy...

I feel like a nerd.. or a jackass... or some type of "thing", to have compared women here. I apologize. 

But the amount of rolls don't matter to me (even though I do prefer more rolls than less rolls), it's the size of the rolls that gets my noodles stringin'.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> *sigh*
> Anyone for back rolls?
> *giggles*



Back Boobs? You Betcha!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Back Boobs? You Betcha!



*giggles*
You may have some if you like...hugs for you!
*hugs*


----------

